# Venice tuna



## Main Squeeze (Apr 10, 2009)

Planning a trip out of Venice Jan 14 thru 18th weather permiting. I know not many people have been out, but anybody have any information if the Tuna have showed anything at the Lump or by the Horseshoe yet? If not any action at the floaters?

And has the mullet run ended?

We have been out of Venice 3 time so far and the best thing that I have learned is to get good intel, it make all of the difference.

Thanks in advance for the help


----------

